# 'Please insert a writable disc' message - Windows 10



## qualityjohn (Jul 24, 2012)

I am wanting to record/burn music files to brand new CD-RW discs, and get the 'please inset a writable disc' message - even trying to copy data files to the disc. The drive recognises the insertion of any disc, and also successfully plays previously recorded data files and any commercial CD.DVD discs.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8142 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 705, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 918 GB (834 GB Free); F: 930 GB (311 GB Free); H: 0 GB (0 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 088DT1
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled. ZoneAlarm, Malware bytes


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

did you try to format the disk before writing to it?
when you previously wrote data to the disk did you finalize it? if so then you cannot write to that disc any longer. You will need to use another disc


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Directions for formatting CD-RW in Windows 10
http://www.partition-tool.com/resource/manage-partition/erase-format-cd-dvd-windows10.html


----------

